# make it easier for women to balance work and life



## 82riceballs

How does one say the following in CORRECT & NATURAL Korean? 
"We need to make it easier for women to balance work and life."

I'm still struggling to make more complicated sentences ><

Here's my best attempt which is probably incorrect and unnatural *sigh*:
여성들이 직장과 개인생활의 균형을 관리 하는 것을 편하게 하지 않으면 안된다. 

수정을 부탁 드리겠습니다.~~~


----------



## Rance

Instead of 관리하다, 유지하다 sounds better for me.
Also 하지 않으면 안된다 sounds too strong to match with "need to".
I'd recommend to tone down by translating into "해야만 한다".
Also "easy" is probably better translated into 쉽다 than 편하다.
I'd slightly change your sentence structure as -것 can be easily replaced with a connective ending to sound smoother.


Here's my attempt (and not necessarily best nor perfect).
여성들이 작장과 개인생활의 균형을 쉽게 유지할수 있도록 해야만 한다.


----------



## jakartaman

Koreans tend to use the adverb 잘 a lot so I recommend you use 잘 for 'easy, easier, or easily'

우리는 여성들이 직장과 개인생활의 발란스를(또는 균형을) 잘 맞출 수 있도록 해 줘야 한다.


----------



## 82riceballs

Rance said:


> Instead of 관리하다, 유지하다 sounds better for me.
> Also 하지 않으면 안된다 sounds too strong to match with "need to".
> I'd recommend to tone down by translating into "해야만 한다".
> Also "easy" is probably better translated into 쉽다 than 편하다.
> I'd slightly change your sentence structure as -것 can be easily replaced with a connective ending to sound smoother.
> 
> 
> Here's my attempt (and not necessarily best nor perfect).
> 여성들이 작장과 개인생활의 균형을 쉽게 유지할수 있도록 해야만 한다.



Thanks for your help! May I ask if there is a difference in nuance between 해야만 한다 and 해야 한다?


----------



## 82riceballs

jakartaman said:


> Koreans tend to use the adverb 잘 a lot so I recommend you use 잘 for 'easy, easier, or easily'
> 
> 우리는 여성들이 직장과 개인생활의 발란스를(또는 균형을) 잘 맞출 수 있도록 해 줘야 한다.



Thanks so much for your help and your tip about 잘 being used for "easy, easier, easily." 좋은 정보 감사합니다!!


----------



## jakartaman

82riceballs said:


> May I ask if there is a difference in nuance between 해야만 한다 and 해야 한다?



해야만 한다: really have to, have no choice but to
해야 한다: have to

너 가야만 하니? = Do you really have to go? or Do you have no choice but to go? (Can't you just stay?)


----------



## 82riceballs

jakartaman said:


> 해야만 한다: really have to, have no choice but to
> 해야 한다: have to
> 
> 너 가야만 하니? = Do you really have to go? or Do you have no choice but to go? (Can't you just stay?)



Thanks for your prompt reply and excellent example- I get it now


----------

